# question de chemin unix



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, 

j'ai installé scribus et ghostscript; dans les préférences de scribus, il faut saisir l'adresse où se trouve gostscript; l'adresse par défaut est simplement gs;
dans la littérature à ce sujet, on dit de remplacer par user/local/bin/gs

dans les 2 cas, ghostscript n'est pas trouvé ... :mouais: 

moi ne connaît rien en unix, et je ne trouve aucune trace des dossiers user, local, bin....

quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne? merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

bien, il fallait taper */usr/local/bin/gs 
*en lieu et place de  *user/local/bin/gs*

c'est résolu pour scribus ... mais la seconde partie de la question reste ouverte (l'histoire des chemins)


----------



## ben206stras (13 Février 2009)

Selon les OS unix utilisés, le répertoire /usr est équivalent au /users ou au /user.

Le chemin user/local/bin/gs a été défini en relatif par rapport au répertoire où tu es situé. Ecrire /user/local/bin/gs défini ce même répertoire comme répertoire en absolu, c'est à dire qu'en tapant une commande située dans ce répertoire, depuis n'importe où sur la machine, le fichier exécuté sera trouvé. Dans le premier cas, il ne sera valide qu'en tapant le chemin depuis le répertoire / qui est aussi nommé le répertoire racine.


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2009)

Si on veut faire les choses proprement, on utilise "/usr/local".

Toutes les applications Open Source (GNU et autres) s'installent par défaut dans ce répertoire-là, quel que soit l'UNIX.

Les gestionnaires de paquetage MacPorts et Fink utilisent d'autres chemins sciemment, pour éviter toute confusion (c'est tout à leur honneur).

Mais "/user/local" c'est vraiment aberrant.


----------

